# Cherche KDE ...



## jojoleretour (16 Janvier 2007)

Voila, je voulais telecharger KDE
en suivant le lien ( entouré...) ou ici







Et donc j'ai telecharger 2,01 Go de donnés

J'obtiens ceci: ( 925 fichiers...)








Je me demande si j'ai bien telecharger la bonne version  et si c'est le cas comment faire pour pouvoir utiliser KDE ?

Je precise que j'ai fink.... et KDE lauched....

Et je suis sous mac mini G4


----------



## artaud (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
ne comprends rien à mac, à Linux,
ne comprends rien à rien,
et pourtant ai chargé KDE 
avec ce lien http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-9701-1-kde-sur-mac.html
et cela a très bien marché.


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Janvier 2007)

artaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ne comprends rien à mac, à Linux,
> ne comprends rien à rien,
> et pourtant ai chargé KDE
> ...



justement j'ai essayé ce que tu a mis dans le lien (je l'avais deja) pourtant j''ai droit a une erreur:


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Janvier 2007)

si tu as Fink, pourquoi ne pas installer KDE directement via Fink ?


----------



## Lordjem (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut, 

dans ton premier post tu télécharge les paquets KDE pour Arch linux, qui est une distrib linux. Même si ton architecture est PPC, ces paquets ne fonctionneront pas. Comme le dit Thierry6 le plus simple reste d'installer fink et ensuite en console de faire un fink install bundle-kde 

Oublie pas d'installer X11 car la version des paquets fink n'est pas encore en QT4 

++


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

j'obtiens ceci:








que faire ?


----------



## Einbert (18 Janvier 2007)

man install


----------



## Lordjem (18 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> j'obtiens ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La commande n'est pas install bundle-kde mais :

*fink* install bundle-kde, si tu tape ta première commande tu fais appel à la commande install au lieu de fink


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Janvier 2007)

ou sudo fink install bundle-kde
pour être tranquille ou bien utilise FinkCommander (GUI efficace pour Fink)


----------

